# SSR 1 bed room best location



## piyooshj (Apr 1, 2015)

Family of five. We'll use Disney transportation. 5 days out of 8 we'll visit park. Which is the best location in order of priority I can request ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 2, 2015)

Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR) has five sections: 
- The Springs
- The Carousel
- The Paddock
- The Grandstand
- Congress Park. 

See this DIS thread - SSR Lovers and Owners Part 3
POST #2 in this thread addresses the top ten SSR questions and covers each of the five sections in detail by PROs and CONs


----------



## Rob562 (Apr 2, 2015)

My visit back in November we requested either The Springs or one of the 8000-numbered buildings in Grandstand. We got a nice first-floor unit in Grandstand overlooking the golf course. Very short walk to the pool, Grandstand bus stop and main building.

When the Downtown Disney construction projects to turn it into "Disney Springs" is mostly done, I might consider putting Congress Park back at the top of my request list, but for now we're mostly avoiding all that construction mess.

-Rob


----------



## jmpellet (Apr 2, 2015)

We stayed in the Paddock section in November -- it was an easy in from the back entrance plus we could walk to DtD.  We were in the 6800 block.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 2, 2015)

Our grandkids love the Paddock pool, so we request Paddock.  Great pool.


----------



## Southdown13 (Apr 2, 2015)

We were at SSR last week in a 1br Congress Park Building unit.  We loved the easy access to DtD.  I used the pre-check in option since we were arriving late, and they met all of our room preferences including building, high floor, and near DtD access.  I received a text giving us our room number and we bypassed the lobby check in and went straight to our room.  It sure was nice to be able to save some time and walk over to DtD for dinner.


----------



## piyooshj (Apr 3, 2015)

Just checked into SSR waiting for text with our room assignment. Took a red eye so really need the room to rest...before we head out to parks.....


----------



## Shelb14 (Apr 3, 2015)

We're staying at SSR in Aug.  Does anyone know if Downtown Disney has fireworks that you can see from SSR?  I thought I recall reading somewhere that they did have fireworks (but maybe it was years ago).  Thanks!


----------



## jmpellet (Apr 3, 2015)

Shelb14 said:


> We're staying at SSR in Aug.  Does anyone know if Downtown Disney has fireworks that you can see from SSR?  I thought I recall reading somewhere that they did have fireworks (but maybe it was years ago).  Thanks!



None that I'm aware of.


----------



## Rob562 (Apr 3, 2015)

Shelb14 said:


> We're staying at SSR in Aug.  Does anyone know if Downtown Disney has fireworks that you can see from SSR?  I thought I recall reading somewhere that they did have fireworks (but maybe it was years ago).  Thanks!



Downtown Disney (more specifically Pleasure Island) hasn't had midnight fireworks in over 10 years. (It's a shame too, since the waterfront by Congress Park was designed with fireworks viewing in mind, though admittedly it was a very small fireworks display. Nothing even close to what they do in the parks)

-Rob


----------



## Shelb14 (Apr 4, 2015)

Rob562 said:


> Downtown Disney (more specifically Pleasure Island) hasn't had midnight fireworks in over 10 years. (It's a shame too, since the waterfront by Congress Park was designed with fireworks viewing in mind, though admittedly it was a very small fireworks display. Nothing even close to what they do in the parks)
> 
> -Rob



Thanks!  That's too bad.  I figured the reference to fireworks I saw was probably dated.


----------



## piyooshj (Apr 7, 2015)

Just wanted to updated, we got a text only after 40 mins of waiting, very pleases at around 8:20am. Also I got exactly as per my preference 1st floor, grandstand. I am very pleased with the property except one minor incident where in the community hall I was asked if I was a DVC member and if NOT I need to pay DVD rental fee and its free to DVC members only. I'm on RCI exchange and I'm not sure if Hilton treats its DVC guests differently from HGVC members when they visit Hawaii/NYC etc.


----------



## Jan M. (May 17, 2015)

*Near a bus stop first priority for Saratoga Springs Resort*

At the end of April we just stayed at Saratoga Springs for the first time and were in The Paddocks. I can recommend staying in The Paddocks section 5101-5436 or 5501-5836. They are both right next to the bus stop and the pool. Our unit overlooked the child section of the pool and we had no problem with noise from the pool. When you link your reservation up to your Disney account you get to select what your priorities are for your unit. If you are staying at Saratoga Springs ALWAYS select near a bus stop as your first priority because Saratoga Springs is very large and you could end up with a unit that is quite a distance to walk to the bus stop. Especially important when you are returning late, tired or have small children with you.


----------



## squierjosh (May 18, 2015)

I've only been here once, but we stayed in the Paddock and loved the location. We were right at the end of the bridge that crossed over to the main area, so that was less than a 5 minute walk to the gift shop and activities. The buses were never full at our bus stop, and it was a short walk to DTD. I can't imagine any of the other areas being any better, but I'm sure they're all good for one reason or another.



jmpellet said:


> We stayed in the Paddock section in November -- it was an easy in from the back entrance plus we could walk to DtD.  We were in the 6800 block.


----------



## 2goofykiddos (Jun 5, 2015)

We stayed in the Springs a few weeks ago and were very happy with the location. Great for bus stop and we visited both the Springs pool and the Paddock. It was also extremely quiet and a nice break from the parks. Not sure why SSR gets such a bad rep, we loved it. I guess that's good because it seems that is all that is ever going to RCI again!


----------



## Inhislove (Jul 3, 2015)

Southdown13 said:


> We were at SSR last week in a 1br Congress Park Building unit.  We loved the easy access to DtD.  I used the pre-check in option since we were arriving late, and they met all of our room preferences including building, high floor, and near DtD access.  I received a text giving us our room number and we bypassed the lobby check in and went straight to our room.  It sure was nice to be able to save some time and walk over to DtD for dinner.



What time did your text come?


----------



## Southdown13 (Jul 3, 2015)

Inhislove said:


> What time did your text come?



I found out our room assignment from the pre-check in text right after our flight arrival in Orlando, but I think the text came around noon EST.


----------

